# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  مشاجرة انتخابية في مادبا

## الحوت

أدت مشاجرة نشبت مساء أمس على طريق الفيصلية/مادبا بين المرشح محمد أمين قطيش وأنصار المرشح خالد أبو الغنم تبعها مطاردات بالسيارات بين الطرفين إلى إصابة المرشح قطيش واثنين من أنصار المرشح أبو الغنم أدخلا إثرها إلى المستشفى.
ووفقاً لشهود عيان فإن تشابكاً بالأيدي بين الطرفين أدى إلى إصابة المرشح قطيش إصابات متوسطة جرى إدخاله إثرها إلى مستشفى المحبة الخاص.

وذكر طبيب الطوارئ في المستشفى أسامة المصو أن المرشح قطيش تعرض إلى الضرب في المنطقة العليا من الظهر والرأس، ما أدى إلى وجود كدمات وورم.
بدوره أكد مدير شرطة مادبا العقيد عوض الخرابشة حدوث المشاجرة الانتخابية مشيراً إلى أن اثنين من مؤازري المرشح أبو الغنم أدخلا أيضاً إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج من إصابات بسيطة تعرضا لها. وأوضح أن التحقيقات جارية للوقوف على الأسباب الحقيقية للمشاجرة، فيما يشار إلى أن المرشحين يتنافسان على إشغال المقعدين المسلمين في الدائرة الأولى (قصبة لواء مادبا).
جدير ذكره أن إشاعات واسعة تسود الدائرة الانتخابية عن عمليات شراء وبيع للأصوات بشكل واسع

----------

